# ADA aquasoil Malaya Q's



## aaronnorth (20 Feb 2009)

Hi, i was wondering what the grain size of ADA malaya is? And just for reference what is Amazonia?

And is it true that Malaya doesnt leach NH3 at the start?

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Fred Dulley (22 Feb 2009)

*Re: ADA aquasoil Malaya - grain size?*

I've got Malaya. Just measured it and you are getting around 3mm-4mm.
I introduced Malaya (9litres) to an already matured tank therefore didn't see a rise in ammonia....But I can't rule out the possibility that it still leaches.


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Feb 2009)

*Re: ADA aquasoil Malaya - grain size?*



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> I've got Malaya. Just measured it and you are getting around 3mm-4mm.
> I introduced Malaya (9litres) to an already matured tank therefore didn't see a rise in ammonia....But I can't rule out the possibility that it still leaches.



thanks for your reply


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Mar 2009)

Does it need washing?
And also if anyone else can confirm about the NH3 leaching out that would be great  

Also, i was wondering if anyone could send me a small handful/ bag (2" x2") so i can see the colour of it, as i may mix it with another substrate, although i am still unsure  
I will pay postage.


----------



## vauxhallmark (23 Mar 2009)

None of the ADA Aquasoils need washing - heaven!   

Mark


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Mar 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> None of the ADA Aquasoils need washing - heaven!
> 
> Mark



good


----------



## Hoskins (24 Mar 2009)

I have just finished rescaping with 3 * 9L Malaya AS and 1 bag Power Sand Special. The filter was already matured from the original setup.

I was of the opinion that NH3 would not be a problem but 1 week after filling the level was just inside being safe. The second week it reduced a bit more and the third week was zero.

I probably could have got away with it but better to be safe especially when I had a temporary tank setup.

I thought initally that the colour maybe a bit dark for my liking but looks lighter in situ.


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Mar 2009)

Hoskins said:
			
		

> I have just finished rescaping with 3 * 9L Malaya AS and 1 bag Power Sand Special. The filter was already matured from the original setup.
> 
> I was of the opinion that NH3 would not be a problem but 1 week after filling the level was just inside being safe. The second week it reduced a bit more and the third week was zero.
> 
> ...



thanks, so that more or less confirms it leaches ammonia.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Mar 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Hoskins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tom kindly sent me some so i am doing a little experiment. 2 tubs of tap water, 1 with AS in, 1 with nothing in.
NH3 out of tap measured 0

after 1 day:
AS - 0.6ppm
control - 0.6ppm

2nd day:
AS - 1ppm
control - 1ppm 

3rd day:
AS - 1.2ppm
control - 1.2ppm

I have no clue where the NH3 is coming from in the control tub??? anyone help?

But from those findings i cannot say whether Malaya releases NH3 or not!

Thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Mar 2009)

I have been thinking... Maybe it is the chlorine gassing of and then leaving NH3 behind as a result fromt the chloramine? This would match up seeing as it starts to rise after 24hrs.

thoughts?

EDIT: better put the right words lol


----------



## Hoskins (31 Mar 2009)

I did not think there was any debate whether AS leaches NH3.

TGM warned me on numerous occassions which was why I went to the lengths of setting up a temporary tank even though I had well matured filters etc.

I must admit the levels were not as high as expected but I would not risk it.


----------



## beeky (2 Apr 2009)

As far as I was aware, Chloramine doesn't break down like that which is why they add it - it's more stable than just adding chlorine, although maybe it just lasts a bit longer before breaking down.

I'm starting to sound like that indecisive Dave bloke off The Fast Show.....


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Apr 2009)

beeky said:
			
		

> As far as I was aware, Chloramine doesn't break down like that which is why they add it - it's more stable than just adding chlorine, although maybe it just lasts a bit longer before breaking down.
> 
> I'm starting to sound like that indecisive Dave bloke off The Fast Show.....



okay maybe i have it mixed up, it is chlorine that gasses off, not chloramine.


----------

